# Looking for players in Stamford, CT area



## marcopolo (Feb 10, 2005)

Hi,

I recently moved to Stamford, Connecticut and am looking for players from the Fairfield country/Westchester country area who are interested in joining a brand spanking-new Dnd campaign.  I have years of experience, and would even be open to starting a 2e for old-time's sake!  Also, hope everyone is dropping whatever they're doing on March 12-13 to come to the Connecticut rpg convenion in Stamford at the Holiday Inn next month!  Hope to see many of you there.

Marcopolo  (I've made it as far East as Budapest ---just a few thousand miles more, and I can buy indian tea too!)


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 10, 2005)

I should be at Conncon; it's one of my favorite gaming cons in the area!


----------

